# What Happened To "Today's Funny" Thread?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 27, 2017)

Could one of the mods or admin folks let us know what happened to that thread?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 27, 2017)

Look in "Jokes and Games" forum.  It's there.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 27, 2017)

K'girl, subscribing to a thread is an easy way to find it again.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 27, 2017)

I kept getting an error message and contact to admin 
now it's there


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 27, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> K'girl, subscribing to a thread is an easy way to find it again.



Ya know GG, it's funny (no pun intended) I really thought that I had


----------

